# The Owners Club at Hilton Head



## Miss Marty (Nov 5, 2006)

*
We were able to exchange into The Owners Club at 
Hilton Head SC for 2 weeks - November 5-19, 2006 *

We arrived on Hilton Head Island and proceeded 
To The Owners Club at Hilton Head - Indigo Run

The Owners Club is located in a "gated community" 
Our first impression is that it is not as nice as we expected 

The houses do not have garages or screened in patio!
They are older & remind you of little ranch style houses.

.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 5, 2006)

Marty,
how many weeks do you and your husband travel per year?  You are really out and about this fall.

Please post once you are in your unit.  

Have fun at HHI.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Marty,

We are at Surfwatch in a three bedroom. I love this resort. So natural.

Becky


----------



## jtridle (Nov 5, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> We arrived on Hilton Head Island and proceeded
> To The Owners Club at Hilton Head - Indigo Run
> 
> The Owners Club is located in a "gated community"
> ...



It's amazing how people's opinions differ.  I've been timesharing since 1990 and my family stayed at the Owners Club at Hilton Head in April 2003 and we all thought it was the most beautifully appointed timeshare we have ever stayed in.  No, it didn't have a garage or screened in patio but what timeshare has both of those?  That would be extremely rare.  The units were huge (2000 sq. ft), beautiful furnishings, a separate house.  I thought wow!   I would love to stay there again.


----------



## TerriJ (Nov 6, 2006)

Marty, hope you got checked in ok.  I enjoy reading about your travels.

Terri


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 6, 2006)

*.*


The Owners Club is located within a gated enclave in Indigo Run, 
one of Hilton Head Island's most exclusive residential communities. 

The timeshare is  located off Marshland Road and an easy drive 
to William Hilton Parkway - shopping, restaurants, beach & park.

.


----------



## cath (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Marty! I have been following your threads and I must say I am quite amused!! Have you been to HHI b4? It's one our favorite places and can hardly wait to go for a visit next May. We actually own at Waterside by Spinnaker, but are going on a promo vacation for  4 day, 3 night. Hope the weather is nice and that you are having a great time!!! Get those bikes and start touring!! 
Cheers....Cath...ps put away the laptop, and start to breathe....


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 7, 2006)

*.*


Each Owners Club member has 1/13th ownership.  (28 days)   
Exchanges with RCI - Reciprocal arrangements are available 
at all current & future Owners Club locations.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 7, 2006)

*.* 


Registry Collection

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 10, 2006)

*.*


Some of the houses are wifi ready.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 10, 2006)

*.*


Parking for two vehicles.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 10, 2006)

*.*


The Staff were Friendly and Responsive to our needs.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 12, 2006)

*.* 


The resort charges a cleaning fee.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 16, 2006)

*.*


Golf privileges, tennis, biking, 
fitness center, library, billiards room.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 16, 2006)

*.*


The OC Outdoor Swimming Pool is 
located behind the Main Club House.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 16, 2006)

*.* 


We paid $5 for a Sea Pines Pass and visited Harbour Town
One day we drove south to Savannah, Georgia (sightseeing)

.


----------



## dive-in (Nov 16, 2006)

Although it was a very rough start to the day with the storms this morning about 1:30AM.  I still haven't recovered.  :zzz:


----------



## nerodog (Nov 17, 2006)

*good place to eat*

Hi, since you still  have a few days left... go to Rendez-vous for lunch !! Great little place right before the gate to SeaPines...we loved it !!! Just got back last week and stayed at Royal Dunes... great little resort and spacious !! Will write a review over the weekend. :whoopie:


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 17, 2006)

*.* 


We also went out on a Dolphin Cruise from Shelter Cove.
We cruised from Shelter Cove Marina down Broad Creek 
pass the lighthouse and into Calibogue Sound and back.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 18, 2006)

*.* 


Had several really nice meals in Bluffton, SC 
Jim N Nicks Bar-B-Q, Chinese, Golden Corral

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 18, 2006)

*.* 


There are several grocery stores nearby 
Bi Lo, Krogers, Publixs, Harris Teeters.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 18, 2006)

*.*


For anyone who likes the feel of a private home and 
not the hustle of staying in a highrise style condo.  

This is the timeshare for you!

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 20, 2006)

*.* 


Little Lucky gives The Owners Club at Hilton Head
RCI 3685 South Carolina his paw print of approval.

.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 7, 2007)

*.*


Tuesday, March 6, 2007
Submitted "Tug" Review

.


----------



## webter (Mar 7, 2007)

*exchange time share places*



Marty Giggard said:


> *.*
> 
> 
> Each Owners Club member has 1/13th ownership.  (28 days)
> ...


 hello there, i have a 2 bedroom at the mayan palace 5 locations

from mar 20 to dec 20 2007 do you know anybody that will trade for the

week of oct. 7 to 13 in  Hilton Head . 

Thanks  Webter


----------

